# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box فــــلاشة تفليش ZTE Blade L5

## mohamed73

تفليش ZTE Blade L5      

```
  Welcome to use Miracle Box
 (World's First Fuzzy Logic Based Tool)
  Update:17-11-21
  Firmware Version:1,16
  Connected OK.
  Fuzzy Logic Method is very safe and reliable !
  License Expire Date: 2018-07-05Failed to get
  Check Authentication...
  You use Latest Miracle Software
  ______________________________

Miracle Box Ver Info
Miracle Box 2.63
Miracle Huawei Tool 1.7 (New) 1st Dec
Miracle Motorola Pack Free 1.5 (New) 28th Nov
Miracle ViVo Tool 2.01 (New) 26th Nov
______________________________
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/12819735-post1.html
Miracle Box 2.63 Released 3rd Dec 2017
# Big Updates for Qualcomm 
# Big Updates for MediaTek
______________________________
MIRACLE HUAWEI TOOL Ver 1.7 (New) 1st Dec
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/12813829-post1.html
Miracle Motorola Pack Free 1.5 (New) 28th Nov
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/12807875-post1.html
Miracle ViVo Tool 2.01 (New) 26th Nov
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/12804307-post1.html
How to Use Miracle Video Tutor
http://video.amiraclebox.com
______________________________
www.dealer.amiraclebox.com
Buy 1 year Support Activation
Buy Huawei Activation Pack
________[Social Site]_________
http://facebook.com/amiracleteam
https://twitter.com/amiracleteam
______________________________
  Definition Applied
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x01D2000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  BT_ADDR:D437D7C466A0
  WIFI MAC:EC1D7FCEAD15
  IMEI1:869050020653973
  IMEI2:869050020905472
  id:ZTE_EUR_QB18D_P172A40V1.0.0
  version:5.1
  model:ZTE Blade L5
  brand:ZTE
  manufacturer:ZTE
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0xC00000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0xC00000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0xD00000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x1000000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x1500000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1F00000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2900000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x2920000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2980000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2F80000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x3580000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x35C0000  Size:0x80000
  FRP  BaseAddr:0x3640000  Size:0x100000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3740000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x3A40000  Size:0xA00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x4440000  Size:0x89800000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x8DC40000  Size:0xF000000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x9CC40000  Size:0x134AC0000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000  Size:0x1500000
  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x0
  Done.
```



```
 System Info:
  id:Blade L5_A
  version:5.1
  model:ZTE Blade L5
  brand:ZTE
  manufacturer:ZTE
  Definition Applied
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM38)
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x01D2000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Writing(Nand/eMMC)...
  Writing MBR
  Writing EBR1
  Writing UBOOT
  Writing BOOTIMG
  Writing RECOVERY
  Writing SEC_RO
  Writing LOGO
  Writing ANDROID
  Writing CACHE
  Writing USRDATA
  Checking Sum...
  Write Done.
>>Total time: 16 mins 26 s
```


تحميل الفلاشة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## رضا داود

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## issam30

شكرا

----------


## hitman743743

شكرا

----------


## السلطان سوفت

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## samiyouness

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## nadin_gsm

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## شاعر الوجدان

شششششششششششششششششششششكرا

----------

